# my stash. image heavy.



## iluvtinkerbell23 (Aug 31, 2005)

its pretty meager seeing as i'm at my dad's house, but this is my makeup. i do have more, but once again, it's not with me.







  my super cute train case. i rarely use it, just for shows and this weekend.






 my MAC stuff. 
from left to right, top row first:
l/s in gleam
liquid eyeliner in stiletto
tinted moisterizer in NW20
bottom row:
shadestick in overcast
fibre rich in black
e/s in shale
e/s in vanilla
e/s in sketch
blush in buff
paint in mauvism
not pictured:
e/s in juxt
e/s in parfait amour
zoom lash in lofty brown






  my burts bees stuff. if you want me to name it all tell me, otherwise, i don't particularly want to. lol.






 benefit stuff. 
l/s in bahama mama
maybe baby powder perfume






 from left to right:
clinique l/s in grape
clinique e/s in honey
hard candy e/s in popsicle
cargo eyepod
stila illuminating liquid foundation
pop beauty eye cakes in violet eyes
estee lauder resilience lift
and on the far right, a huge palette from club libby lu






 a bunch of kiddie makeup my dad's girlfriend got for me






 brushes.

i know, not a lot, but hey, i'm proud of what i have, no?


----------



## Mirtilla (Sep 9, 2005)

Very nice collection


----------



## melony (Sep 9, 2005)

a collection is a collection, sure to grow, very good stuff


----------



## singinmys0ng (Sep 9, 2005)

i love your makeup bag lol that is too cute! You have a good collection going there..i love all the cargo stuff you have!


----------



## iluvtinkerbell23 (Sep 10, 2005)

thanks guys!


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 29, 2007)

lovely collection hon
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 looking great


----------

